# Aussie Stock Forums visitor survey



## Joe Blow (28 June 2012)

ASF's advertising partner, Komli, has put together a brief survey in an attempt to better understand those who visit the websites in their network. The survey will only take a minute to complete and by taking part you will be in the running to win an Apple TV.

Survey is located here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/SCFV9VJ

Your participation is greatly appreciated!

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## pixel (28 June 2012)

Joe Blow said:


> ASF's advertising partner, Komli, has put together a brief survey in an attempt to better understand those who visit the websites in their network. The survey will only take a minute to complete and by taking part you will be in the running to win an Apple TV.
> 
> Survey is located here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/SCFV9VJ
> 
> ...




OK, done - *but*:
The question about account types (Individual, Joint, ...SMSF) should be multiple-choice. I use all of them.
Likewise the one about direct (I suppose that means "online") or via Broker: I also use both, although 99% online.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2012)

pixel said:


> OK, done - *but*:
> The question about account types (Individual, Joint, ...SMSF) should be multiple-choice. I use all of them.
> Likewise the one about direct (I suppose that means "online") or via Broker: I also use both, although 99% online.




Many thanks for completing the survey Pixel!  I will pass your feedback along to Komli and perhaps they will modify it.


----------



## Julia (28 June 2012)

Joe, until I read pixel's post I interpreted your original post as being directed toward people who just visit ASF but are not members.  Have now completed the survey but wonder if perhaps the initial question should be worded a little more clearly?
(Or then again, maybe I'm just slow and dopey.)


----------



## Joe Blow (28 June 2012)

Julia said:


> Joe, until I read pixel's post I interpreted your original post as being directed toward people who just visit ASF but are not members.  Have now completed the survey but wonder if perhaps the initial question should be worded a little more clearly?
> (Or then again, maybe I'm just slow and dopey.)




Hi Julia, my apologies for any confusion. The survey is intended for both members and unregistered visitors - anyone who visits ASF on a regular basis.

Many thanks for completing the survey!


----------



## Sir Osisofliver (29 June 2012)

Hi Joe,

I share Pixel's frustration...not a well designed survey, too many restrictions in the answers.

Cheers

Sir O


----------



## Joe Blow (29 June 2012)

Sir Osisofliver said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I share Pixel's frustration...not a well designed survey, too many restrictions in the answers.
> 
> ...




Hi Sir O, I passed on Pixel's feedback to Komli but was told that once the survey has started accepting responses they cannot make changes otherwise they have to start from scratch. I agree that the survey could have been better designed and I understand your frustration.

Thanks for completing the survey anyway!


----------



## Kremmen (29 June 2012)

"best answer goes in the draw to win an Apple TV"

Best by whose criteria?
Only "goes in the draw"? Who else is in the draw?


----------



## Joe Blow (29 June 2012)

Kremmen said:


> "best answer goes in the draw to win an Apple TV"
> 
> Best by whose criteria?
> Only "goes in the draw"? Who else is in the draw?




Komli has confirmed that every person from the network of websites surveyed (of which ASF is one) who fill out the survey will be eligible to win the Apple TV. The best answer will be decided by the company.


----------



## Des P (29 June 2012)

Done very simple
Cheers


----------

